# Arrived This Morning!



## phil664 (Jun 22, 2004)

Ever I strive to photograph watches, why is it so difficult!

Roy's superb diver arrived this morning,

Each release better than the one before, will I ever have any savings?

Quick attempt to portray the excellence of form and function










and is this an unfair comparison, orange on black, black on orange ('ish)










Reflections off the crystal are a killer, I really must make a lightbox one day.

Phil


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Nice photos, Phil.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Great photos!

And a very nice start to an RLT11 vice DOXA 600T comparison. The '11 holds its own on looks, design (case, dial and hands) and legibility I'd say.


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Nalu said:


> Great photos!
> 
> And a very nice start to an RLT11 vice DOXA 600T comparison. The '11 holds its own on looks, design (case, dial and hands) and legibility I'd say.


Especially on legibility


----------



## phil664 (Jun 22, 2004)

So do I !

The dial design is superb!

Thanks,

Phil


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Good pictures Phil, glad you like the watch.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Probably a dumb question from a non-swimmer:-

Does ANYONE actually dive with a "normal" divers watch???

I often seen divers on TV who seem to use diver-computer style wristwear.

Not knocking at all.....just curious.

Roger


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Does the bath count ?


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Yes, always. I don't know a military diver who doesn't wear a watch and I ask all my dive buddies to either do so or stay above me at all times (so my system serves as their backup). I've even loaned watches out for just this reason.

IMHO a diver who relies solely on a computer is risking his life. I wear my primary computer on the left, set for my Nitrox mix. I wear a dive watch on my right wrist and use the bezel to time the dive (for use on a dive table if the computer fails). Every dive trip I've been on (roughly 300 total dives by 20 people on the boat for a week), someone's computer has failed either due to inattention, incompetence or hardware failure. If my dive is uneventful to the point of my 15 foot safety stop, I reset the bezel for a 3 minute stop. I reset the bezel again upon surfacing to time surface interval. I also carry a secondary computer in a BC pocket, usually set to air (to err on the side of tissue nitrogen buildup rather than oxygen toxicity).


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Colin,

Thanks for that, I am now a little wiser

Regards

Roger


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

It's facts like that that keep me on dry land!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Me too.


----------



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

Yup - I'm with Nalu

I think the most important piece of safety kit a diver has is their watch - not just while you're down (as Nalu described) but to time the interval to either your next dive or your flight home or your trip up the mountains etc. (going to altitude shortly after a dive substantially increases your risk)

After having two computer failures in two consecutive dives, I don't use them any more, just my watch - but then I'm just hobby diving to <80 ft these days.

Key features for a good dive watch are

- a clear dial, uni-directional bezel - so if you accidentally move it, it "fails safe" - that is indicates you've less time til surfacing, rather than more;

- strong as an ox (at one stage I was getting through one watch every couple of years),

- good lume,

- and a nato or similar strap - so if one of the pins does break, you've still got it attached to your wrist!

After that, it's cosmetic. But Roy's "11" watch looks too nice to dive with!

Nin


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Nin said:


> After that, it's cosmetic. But Roy's "11" watch looks too nice to dive with!


 Not just that (I usually don't let that stop me), but it's an LE


----------



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

But thinking about it - I'm sure Roy could be persuaded to do a refurbishment in a couple of years time. So maybe it isn't too nice. Maybe I really should have one after all ...


----------

